# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  اطلب اي توقيع بالجلتر

## محمد درويش

السلام عليكم
أقد لأي عضو أي توقيع يطلبه بالجلتر

يالله نتظر طلباتكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يسعدني اكون اول وحدة تطلب التوقيع 
ابغي اسمي نوارة الدنيا 
مع شوية حركات على كيفك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نسيت اقول مشكور مقدما

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

انا ابي توقيع 
ومشكور

----------


## جارالقمر

وانا ما عليك امر 

صورة شخصيه باسمى فقط

بدون خلفيه مثل اسم نوارة الدنيا 

يكون على شكل اسم قناة الجزيرة

ومشكور مقدما

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*انه بعد ابي * 
*ومشكور اخوي*

----------


## محمد درويش

هدا الى نوارة الدنيا

----------


## محمد درويش

ابي اعرف ليش؟



جار القمر


توتة بحرانية

----------


## نور الحوراء

وأنا بعد ابي 
ومشكور أخوي

----------


## محمد درويش

نور الحوراء

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*مشكور على التوقيع الحلو*
*نخدمك في الافراح*

----------


## محمد درويش

ان شاء الله عجبك توتة بحرانية
ويعجب باقي الاعضاء

----------


## محمد درويش

ارجووو  تثبيت الموووووووضوع

----------


## نور الحوراء

مشكور أخوي 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## جارالقمر

مشكور اخوى ولاكن التصميم ما يظهر عندى 

ومنتظر لين الموقع المرفوع عليه التصميم يفتح مرة تانيه 

تحياتى

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشكور اخ محمد ما تقصر والله 
التوقيع عجبني واجد
تسلم الايادي

----------


## محمد درويش

السلام عليكم
زين عجبوكم التواقيع
تحياتي لكم

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

مشكور على التوقيع الحلو   والحين احطه

----------


## محمد درويش

الـــــعـــــفــــــــو

----------


## شجون آل البيت

ممكن توقيع بخط دلوووع شوي أخوي 

يعطيك العافية 

ومشكووور مقدماً ..

----------


## شهد الحنونه

وانه بعد

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

أني ابي بعد بس باسمي
وباسم زنوب وسكون يقين
اوك 
ادا ماعليكـ كلافه اخوووي

----------


## بسمه نغم

ابي واحد باسمي نور الكون وادا ماعليك كلافه
ابي واحد ثاني بعد باسم بنت النور 
يعني واحد نور الكون والاخر بنت النور

----------


## دمعة المقهور

*اخوي دمعة مقهور* 

*هذاالرد الثاني الغير محترم* 

*وهذا الانذار الأول لك* 

*أخويي ياريت تحترم شعور الاخرين* 
*ةالي يبي يسوي يسوي من طيبه ماحد يغصبه* 
*يعني يمكن في ظروف ما تساعد* 

*ياريت تقدر يا أخ دمعة* 

*تحياتنا* 
*الأداره* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## محمد درويش

السلام عليكم 
صبرو عليي اشووووي 
اوكي
تحياتي

----------


## النغم انيني

ابي توقيع باسمي  وتحياتي مقدما

----------


## Princess

*مرحبــــــــــــــا*
*خيوووووووووو*
*تواقيعك مرررررررره شي*
*ياليت والله اذا ما عليك كلافه*
*تسوي لي واحد يناسب النك نيم حقي*
*شي كذا يبرق ويسطع مزهزه ويفرح*
*وكللللللللللله مرح والوان*
*تسلم اناملك المبدعه* 
*ومشكوووووووووور خيي مقدما*
*وعساك عالقوووه*
*ودمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ha_only

اذا ما فيها غلبة بدي توقيع يكون فيه صورة لخارطة فلسطين مع العلم ومكتوب عليه only h  
وبكون شاكر لالك كتييير 
وشكرا على الموضوع

----------


## بيسان

اخووي ابي توقيع من تحت ديااتك

وعلى ذووقك

----------


## صعب انساك

سلام اخوي انا  ابي توقيع حلو من تصميمك وفيه حركه حلوه وابي اسمي(صعب انساك) وشكرا لك

----------


## النغم انيني

لمتى ننطر اخوي طولت علينا


تحياتي

----------


## الاء

هلا اخوي ادا كان مافي كلافه عليك
ابي انا توقيع باسم الاء  على شكل هندسي 
مع تحياتي اختكم الاء :embarrest:

----------


## العجمية

اختي انا بعد ابي

----------


## العجمية

لي متى نصبر؟؟!!

----------


## العجمية

اقول  النغم انيني شكلهة ما بتعطينة ويه خليهة على راحتهة اهية الخسرانة

----------


## المومياءة

ههههههههههههههه هكا العجمية عصبت خخخ

----------


## العجمية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

إذا ما عليك كلافة أريد توقيع فيه أسمي

والبيت الشعري التالي

أنا أحسائي قد صغت الهوى . . . نغماً رنح كل العاشقين

وان شا الله ما يطول انتظاري

ومشكور على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع

تحياتي واشواقي

----------


## العجمية

لالالاالالالا لحد يقول لان ما راح تعطيكم ويه احنة اذا نصبر سنة ما في فايدة

----------


## العجمية



----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

يعين اشلون في توقيع والله نشوف واحد غيرك

ترى صراحة السالفة طالة وأنا ما فيني أنتظر أكثر من كذا

أرجو الإجابة بسرعة لأحدد موقفي

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## سينشي

وأنا بعد أبغى صورة وتوقيع 

ومشكور

سينشي

----------


## ام باسم

صورة شخصيه باسمى  ام باسم  مع حركات خفيفه .ناعمه 
 ادا ممكن 
ومشكور

----------


## كونــــــــان

وأنا أبغى بعد

ومشكورمقدما 

كونـــان

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الله يجننو اني بعد ابغى واحد باسمي
بشــــــــاير

----------


## جوزائية

مرحبا إذا ممكن انا بعد ودي بتوقيع يحمل اسم( بيفكروني وردة وأنا زهرة) بس ابي الخلفية تغلب على الصورة
ومشكور وما قصرت اخوي مقدما.............

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وينك ؟؟؟

----------


## جوزائية

تقصديني بشاير
انا موجودة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هههههههههه
لا 
اقصد الا حاك الموضوع

----------


## روح الحياة

اذا ممكن اخوي توقيع وردي او احمر ومشكور مقدما

----------


## Taka

لوسمحت اريد توقيع باسم المتوهج

----------


## احلى بنت

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحت اخوي اقدر اطلب توقيع

احلى بنت

----------


## مشاكس

السلام


لو سمحت اخويي ابي توقيع بأسم

Mushax

ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## شذى الورد

يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي
                  ابي توقيع فيه أسمي
              ويكون فيه ورود ولونه بنفسج
               وعذرآ على الطلبات الكثيرة
              ومشكووووووووووور مقدمآ

----------

